# Type to use?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well this is all new to me.. So I don't know if I will keep the voltage the 
Same .. I don't need a lot of power.. But on the other hand I don't want to 
Wait 3 min to get to 55.. 
I guess as far as increasing the voltage I am a bit uneasy with it.. Because

Of the stamp on the motor reads 30 volts.. Now I know I was told that .. The

Stamp voltage is only one voltage that will work.. But if I raise the 
Voltage and double it would not the motor burn up if I cruised the high way 
For 40 mins? 
Or is that what you meant by forced air blower? A blower to cool the motor..

Also Barkley stated.that he powered the 
Field of my aircraft generator with a separate 24volts... What's this about 
? Is that just for his take off power? 
Or is that something that should be done. Will I loose out if I don't.. Or 
Just be slower on take off? 

Mitchell 

Subject: Re: What type controller.. 

Any controller you desire. Are you planning to keep it 
To 36 volt or go higher eventually? 
I have the JH-29 starter/generator and it is rate 48 
Volt 450 amps. Evolks drove them up to 96 volts but 
Maintained the 450 amps by using a Curtis. They also 
Ran it with 72 volt using an Alltrax AXE 7245. The AXE 
Series controller are programmable and usually 
Available from local Golf cart shops Hover they used 
Forced air blowers to run up the voltage. Hope this 
Helps 


> --- Phelps <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ok.. It is time for me to look at buying a
> > controller..
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Heat (to burn up your motor) comes from amps.

Power (to move your car) comes from watts.

Watts is the product of Amps times Volts. 

Lets say that your car needs 10800 watts (10.8KW) to cruise at 55MPH.

You have a choice of;

36V times 300 Amps, which is right at the limit of youre motor's rating for amps.

or

72V times 150 Amps, which is half of the motor's rating and will allow it to run much cooler. 


I agree.... go with the Alltrax 7245 or 7265 and shoot for a 72V system.


--
Stay Charged!
Hump
I-5, Blossvale NY
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Phelps
> Sent: Monday, July 30, 2007 1:57 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Type to use?
> 
> Well this is all new to me.. So I don't know if I will keep the voltage
> the
> Same .. I don't need a lot of power.. But on the other hand I don't want
> to
> Wait 3 min to get to 55..
> I guess as far as increasing the voltage I am a bit uneasy with it..
> Because
> 
> Of the stamp on the motor reads 30 volts.. Now I know I was told that ..
> The
> 
> Stamp voltage is only one voltage that will work.. But if I raise the
> Voltage and double it would not the motor burn up if I cruised the high
> way
> For 40 mins?
> Or is that what you meant by forced air blower? A blower to cool the
> motor..
> 
> Also Barkley stated.that he powered the
> Field of my aircraft generator with a separate 24volts... What's this
> about
> ? Is that just for his take off power?
> Or is that something that should be done. Will I loose out if I don't..
> Or
> Just be slower on take off?
> 
> Mitchell
> 
> Subject: Re: What type controller..
> 
> Any controller you desire. Are you planning to keep it
> To 36 volt or go higher eventually?
> I have the JH-29 starter/generator and it is rate 48
> Volt 450 amps. Evolks drove them up to 96 volts but
> Maintained the 450 amps by using a Curtis. They also
> Ran it with 72 volt using an Alltrax AXE 7245. The AXE
> Series controller are programmable and usually
> Available from local Golf cart shops Hover they used
> Forced air blowers to run up the voltage. Hope this
> Helps


> > --- Phelps <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Ok.. It is time for me to look at buying a
> >> controller..
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok .. But I was also told that when you increase the volts .. Amps will
increase also.. In a series motor.
Making the volts go to 72 would then make the amps go to over 600.. What is
it that I am not understanding?
So are you telling me that . I can control the amps?

Mitchell

-------Original Message------- 

From: Tim Humphrey 
Date: 07/30/07 14:22:25 
To: EV 
Subject: Re: Type to use? 

Heat (to burn up your motor) comes from amps. 

Power (to move your car) comes from watts. 

Watts is the product of Amps times Volts. 

Lets say that your car needs 10800 watts (10.8KW) to cruise at 55MPH. 

You have a choice of; 

36V times 300 Amps, which is right at the limit of youre motor's rating for
amps. 

Or 

72V times 150 Amps, which is half of the motor's rating and will allow it to
run much cooler. 


I agree.... Go with the Alltrax 7245 or 7265 and shoot for a 72V system. 


-- 
Stay Charged! 
Hump 
I-5, Blossvale NY 
> 
> -----Original Message----- 
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf Of Phelps 
> Sent: Monday, July 30, 2007 1:57 PM 
> To: [email protected] 
> Subject: Type to use? 
> 
> Well this is all new to me.. So I don't know if I will keep the voltage 
> the 
> Same .. I don't need a lot of power.. But on the other hand I don't want 
> to 
> Wait 3 min to get to 55.. 
> I guess as far as increasing the voltage I am a bit uneasy with it.. 
> Because 
> 
> Of the stamp on the motor reads 30 volts.. Now I know I was told that .. 
> The 
> 
> Stamp voltage is only one voltage that will work.. But if I raise the 
> Voltage and double it would not the motor burn up if I cruised the high 
> way 
> For 40 mins? 
> Or is that what you meant by forced air blower? A blower to cool the 
> motor.. 
> 
> Also Barkley stated.that he powered the 
> Field of my aircraft generator with a separate 24volts... What's this 
> about 
> ? Is that just for his take off power? 
> Or is that something that should be done. Will I loose out if I don't.. 
> Or 
> Just be slower on take off? 
> 
> Mitchell 
> 
> Subject: Re: What type controller.. 
> 
> Any controller you desire. Are you planning to keep it 
> To 36 volt or go higher eventually? 
> I have the JH-29 starter/generator and it is rate 48 
> Volt 450 amps. Evolks drove them up to 96 volts but 
> Maintained the 450 amps by using a Curtis. They also 
> Ran it with 72 volt using an Alltrax AXE 7245. The AXE 
> Series controller are programmable and usually 
> Available from local Golf cart shops Hover they used 
> Forced air blowers to run up the voltage. Hope this 
> Helps 


> > --- Phelps <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Ok.. It is time for me to look at buying a
> >> controller..
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Phelps wrote:
> > Ok... But I was also told that when you increase the volts, amps will
> > increase also (In a series motor).
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The reason I power my FIELD wiring separately from the
ARMATURE, is so that I have enough torque to start the
car from a deadstop at an incline. When I powered the
field and the armature all through the controller, the
field was being pulsed just as the armature was, and
my controller was going into current overload and
shuting down. It worked ok from flat terrain, but you
give it just a little slope or a rock in the road, and
it would not move. So when it was suggested I power
the field with a separate power pack, and just use the
controller to operate the armature with, it worked out
great. All I needed on the FIELD is 24vdc, and now
can shoot a 72+ power pack through the controller for
the armature of the motor. This setup is working out
great on my car, which is a pretty big vehicle for an
aircraft generator to push. I'm using an inline air
blower to force cool air into the motor for cooling
purposes also, maintaining around 170F at it's highest
temp, with the ambient outside air temp being 98F or
slightly higher at times.

You can limit your current in the programming of the
ALLTRAX controllers also.





> --- Phelps <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ok .. But I was also told that when you increase the
> > volts .. Amps will
> ...


----------

